# Dylan is really poorly



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

Following on from my last thread http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/dylan-update.424554/ things have got a LOT worse.

I took Dylan off the Gabapentin (following the advice from Davies) 4 weeks ago and ever since then he has become more and more sleepy and less active and has started to eat less. I noticed that he had lost weight so I took him to be weighed on Monday last week. At Davies he was 5.7 and 3 weeks later at my vet he was 5.4. The vet nurse weighing him said she was concerned and would like to speak to the vet about it. I received a call from my vet that afternoon who advised me to put him back on the Gabapentin.

The following morning (Tuesday) I have him a tablet and when I got back from work he was holding up his right paw and his back was going in to spasm.

I rushed him to the vets and they couldn't find anything wrong with his front paw and said it could be referred pain from his back. They gave him a long lasting pain killer and anti biotic jab. The next day he was no better and by Thursday he was a lot worse and was now lifting the left front paw and couldn't stop going in to spasm. I rushed him back to the vet that evening and they said he needed a lot more tests and they would like to re-do the blood tests as he hadn't had any since October.

They couldn't admit him that evening but said to bring him back on Friday. Unfortunately I just couldn't take him in on Friday as I wasn't around in the morning and no-one else was free to take him so they said Monday was fine and that it wasn't life threatening.

He has gone massively downhill over the weekend and can no longer walk. He can hobble to his food bowl if I put it close but he is so shaky and his muscles spasm so much he finds it really hard. He is eating a few mouthfuls of treat food with Loxicom on it but not much else. I can't even bare to watch him try to walk, it's too upsetting. Once he has made the effort to eat, his breathing is really heavy for a while until he calms down again and gets over the effort of eating. He is 3 years old and looks like a really old cat. I don't know how he has ended up like this.

I am really fearing the worst now. I have no idea what is wrong but it just doesn't look good, I have a really horrible feeling about it all. I'm dreading tomorrow. I'm dropping him off at 9.40am then heading to work at lunch time. I will have my phone on me all day so hopefully if there is any news I will know straight away. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

Have you called them today to see if he needs bringing in this afternoon?

Dylan, I hope you're feeling much better soon and not scaring your lovely human as much.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Ohhhh what a worry  

TBH if you're that worried about him & he's gone downhill a lot, I'd be taking him along to the vet today - and not waiting until the morning 

There is a chance it's not related to the change of meds and could be something entirely different and he really needs some bloods / tests to establish what it is 

Is there any chance he's picked something up when he's been outside - is he a hunter?


----------



## KittenKong (Oct 30, 2015)

This is so awful for you and Dylan. I expected he was quite elderly until you said he's only three.

All I can do at this end is to send positive vibes and hope for a good outcome tomorrow.

EDIT- post crossed with Lilylass. Agree.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Sending very positive thoughts for Dylan. As he has gone downhill so much I'd get him seen today if you can ((()))


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear about poor Dylan. Have got all fingers and paws crossed that they can get to bottom of this.


----------



## thedebonair (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorry to hear about Dylan. I echo what the others have said and would be ringing the vet immediately. Positive vibes xxxxx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh Jo, I'm really sorry that Dylan has got worse over the weekend  

I agree with the others that taking him to the vets today would be a better than waiting until tomorrow morning and they'll be able to assess and see how unwell he is before they start their investigations. 

Sending a truck load of positive and healing vibes for your gorgeous boy and big hugs to you both xxx

Please keep us updated.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh no poor Dylan - I really hope he will be ok.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh no I would not be happy about his condition either. I also think he needs to go back to the vet ASAP. Sending lots of vibes that he will get through this. xxx


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh no poor Dylan. Hope he is going to be ok. Will be thinking of you both x


----------



## MinkyMadam (Apr 12, 2014)

Sorry I can't offer any advice, just lots of sympathy for you, and hopes that Dylan will be ok. My heart goes out to you, as I know that feeling when something is wrong, and you fear the worst. Just take it one day at a time. Hopefully the vet will be able to help. Hugs X


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Oh no not our gorgeous boy Dylan, thinking of you both, I so hope they can get to the bottom of things x


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Oh goodness, how dreadfully worrying for you  sending truck loads of positive vibes for your gorgeous man xx


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

So sorry that Dylan is worse. Hope you get this sorted and Dylan makes a speedy recovery.
Sending lot's of positive good vibes for him.x


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

How awful for you all, sending my very best wishes for the little lad


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm really sorry to read this. I hope the vets can make Dylan better soon. xx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh no, so sorry to read this. Topping up the PF vibes for the poor little chap xxx


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

How awful  I hope they can sort him out poor boy. Fingers crossed for the vets tomoz xx


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

Poor Dylan, have my fingers crossed for you both x


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear this worrying news about Dylan, bless him. I do hope the vets can diagnose what is wrong this time.


----------



## Vienna1 (Apr 22, 2014)

I really hope the vets can help him, I can imagine how worried you must feel. xx


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

So sorry Dylan isn't at his best  good luck at the vets, fingers crossed all goes ok xx


----------



## natavi (Jun 30, 2016)

That's so horrible, I really hope he will be ok  Best of luck, hoping the vets can can help him x


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

Poor Dylan. Sending loads of positive vibes and hope you get some answers very soon xx


----------



## ab1g41l (Jul 26, 2015)

Thinking of you and Dylan. Hugs x


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

Thanks so much for well wishes. Unfortunately they can't do blood tests on him without sedating him as he gets so stressed and aggressive, so I don't think they will be able to do that today. 

I'm going to keep a really close eye on him this evening and if he gets worse I will give them a call.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Buttons1 said:


> Thanks so much for well wishes. Unfortunately they can't do blood tests on him without sedating him as he gets so stressed and aggressive, so I don't think they will be able to do that today.
> 
> I'm going to keep a really close eye on him this evening and if he gets worse I will give them a call.


That's all you can do Hun! It's been such a long while since this started. Stay strong Hun and let's all keep everything crossed. Sending positive vibes! xxx


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Poor Dylan, sending lots of love and positive wishes your way xxx


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

So sorry to hear Dylan is still not well. I hooe the vet can find below the cause. xxx


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear that Dylan has gone downhill so much. Sending him every positive vibe that I can muster. xx


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm just waiting for the vet to call me back. He doesn't look well this evening and has only had about 4 teaspoons of food all day. Because he doesn't drink water (ever) I'm worried about dehydration. I don't think he has had a wee for at couple of days and he hasn't had a poo since about Tuesday.


----------



## LostSoul (Sep 29, 2012)

Poor Dylan and poor you...sending love and purrs your way.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I am very sorry to hear this @Buttons1  Like you I would be very worried about him being dehydrated. Not weeing for a couple of days does not sound good and maybe he ought to be admitted tonight and given IV fluids. Unless you can get him to drink e.g. some home made chicken broth or even some goats milk (if he is OK with goats milk).


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I agree with @chillminx - I feel Dylan would be best off at the vets right now on IV fluids. I have everything crossed he can get through this - big hugs. xx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Buttons1 said:


> I'm just waiting for the vet to call me back. He doesn't look well this evening and has only had about 4 teaspoons of food all day. Because he doesn't drink water (ever) I'm worried about dehydration. I don't think he has had a wee for at couple of days and he hasn't had a poo since about Tuesday.


Poor Dylan  I would be worried too about dehydration especially if he isn't a drinker, this always worries me with the boys if they are unwell as none of them are drinkers either.

Hopefully the vet will call you very soon and advise taking him in for some fluids.

Keeping everything crossed and topping up those vibes xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Poor baby. I pray the vet will see him and get him admitted.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Oh poor boy  I'd be concerned as well if he's not had a wee for so long. Are you able to syringe small of amounts of water into his mouth? Big hugs x


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

The vet wants to see him. They asked me to get there around 9.40pm


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Lots of positive vibes being sent xx


----------



## AmsMam (Nov 25, 2014)

Sorry to hear Dylan has had such a rough weekend, fingers crossed he feels better once they get some fluids into him.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Just caught up with this,Poor Dylan so sorry he is having such a rough time of it.
Paws crossed the vets will soon have him feeling a lot better.
Lots of positive healing vibes on their way for him x


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

xxxxHUGSxxxx


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Just having a read @Buttons1 xxx


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Oh Jo, you must be so worried. I hope the vet can offer you some answers tomorrow. Hugs xxxx


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

I'll have to keep this short because I'm too upset but it doesn't sound good. He has a temperature of 40 despite being on loxicom since Tuesday. They are suspecting FIV or Felv. It's a bit of a blur but apparently there are a few factors that made them think that.

He wasn't dehydrated luckily so doesn't need to be on fluids. She gave him an injection that they said would make him totally spaced but comfortable over night. He was so stressed that they thought he would be better at home tonight then I need to bring him back first thing.

They are going to do full bloods and an x ray of his front left paw (as he wasn't putting weight on it at all) but she doesn't think the x ray will show anything. She thinks he's holding it up because his whole nervous system was in a state.

I've put him in our bedroom for some peace and quiet.

She said that whatever was wrong he didn't have a quality of life right now and was too young to have to live like this long term.

Totally in shock.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Thinking of you (((xxx)))


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm so sorry the news isn't good . Stay strong & sending you a big hug xx


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

really sorry it isn't better news x


----------



## Reets (Feb 19, 2014)

Oh my love, I am so sorry. This sounds very serious. You and Dylan are in my thoughts and prayers. Big hug to you, stay strong. It will be a very worrying night I am sure. x


----------



## LostSoul (Sep 29, 2012)

I'm so sorry Dylan is going through this,i know you don't want to think about it right now but make sure they do a proper blood test for fiv/felv the snap test can give a false reading. when my vet kept snap testing one of mine he tested positive on some tests and negative on others, blood test proved he was negative. Sending extra love your way xxx


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Hoping and praying he's ok. xxx


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Ohhh sweetheart  I can only imagine what you're going through (((hugs))) & praying for some positive news tomorrow xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh no. I pray that he pulls through this.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Jo there is nothing I can say to make this all better but my thoughts are with you.
xxx


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Thinking if you and Dylan. xxx


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

@Buttons1

I've just sat and read through Dylan's whole story from the first time he had the problems with his back end.

Crumbs hang on... brb.


----------



## Serenity123 (May 24, 2016)

Thinking of you and Dylan xx


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Sorry, I'll try again.

I've read all of Dylan's history as you've posted on here so far. I'm sorry to hear he's still so unwell; he really is a gorgeous cat and I can't imagine how worrying this must be for you.

I am guessing that the neurologist you saw at Davies was Laurent Garosi. If so, he is (to my knowledge anyway) the best feline neurologist in the country and has written shedloads of literature on the subject, so Dylan's in good hands there. It's positive that his MRI scans were normal - at least at the time.

Obviously there is still something going on and it seems like things are progressing up from the back end to the front.

In your earlier posts, you said the problem was predominantly with Dylan's back left leg. A bit later on this became the right leg. Have both legs been affected at different times, or was it a typo somewhere? In any case, it does seem that he has been uncomfortable on his back and also now appears to have issues with the front legs.

FeLV and FIV themselves usually only cause a fever in the early stages. A fever can also arise later on if there are secondary infections caused by the suppression of the immune system that both of these viruses cause. I think it definitely makes sense to check Dylan's FeLV and FIV status tomorrow, but to be fair it's usually recommended to do this in any chronic feline illness so think of it as a matter of course for now, and worry about the results only if they come back positive.

I must say, I looked at these signs:
- abnormal gait
- lameness that seems to shift between legs
- muscle pain
- possible muscle wastage (I know you mentioned this at one point but wasn't sure if it was ongoing)
- fever
...and alarm bells started ringing for toxoplasmosis.

Toxo is a microscopic parasite that cats can catch from hunting or eating raw meat. In most cats it causes no symptoms, but it can occasionally invade the nervous system and/or muscles and cause issues. There's a bit more info here: http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/...s-diseases-of-the-cat.372421/#post-1063779821

It might not be this, and he may already have been tested, but I thought I would mention it because a classic sign of toxoplasmosis is an 'ouchy-grouchy cat' and it is very treatable. It might be worth checking for it if he hasn't been checked already.

Also, I note that Dylan is half Bengal. In 2011 there was a paper published about a 'chronic relapsing polyneuropathy' (aka, relapsing muscle weakness throughout the body) in this breed. I've never seen a case and I don't think it's at all common, but the clinical presentation was reported as follows:

_"Presenting clinical signs in affected cats included pelvic and thoracic limb weakness, exercise intolerance, a stiff or stilted gait, a plantigrade stance, and decreased jumping ability. Clinical signs involved all 4 limbs in 8 cats, were initially restricted to the pelvic limbs in 25 cats, but progressed to involve all 4 limbs in 7 of the cats. Muscle atrophy, weight loss, or stunted growth was reported in 8 cats."_

(Basically, the many of the cats started off with weakness and a stiff gait in the hindlimbs that later progressed to involve all four limbs).

And the physical examination findings are described as such:

_"With the exception of neurological dysfunction, physical examination was unremarkable in 22 cats for which information was available. Results of neurological examinations were available for 35 cats and were consistent with neuromuscular disease. Mentation was generally appropriate, although 3 cats were described as listless or lethargic. Cranial nerve abnormalities were limited to a decreased or absent palpebral reflex in 7 cats and diffi- culty prehending food in 1 cat. *Gait and postural abnormalities involving all limbs or just the pelvic limbs were common*, and included a plantigrade stance (14), tetraparesis (11), paraparesis (5), weakness (12), a stiff or stilted gait (5), ataxia (10), decreased jumping ability (3), and weakness that worsened after exercise (3). Six cats were nonambulatory. Tremors were reported in 3 cats and cervical ventroflexion in 1 cat. Spinal reflexes were reduced in all 4 limbs or only in the pelvic limbs in most cats, with only 5 cats reported as having normal reflexes. Decreased perineal reflexes or tail tone was reported in 3 cats. Reduced superficial sensation and nociception was also reported in 3 cats. *Hyperesthesia was described in 14 cats that could be localized to the muscles in 3 cats, the joints or limbs in 4 cats, and during spinal palpation in 7 cats*. Diffuse muscle atrophy or atrophy most pronounced in the pelvic limbs was reported in 18 cats. A normal muscle mass was reported in 4 cats, and enlarged or abnormally firm muscles reported in 2 cats."_

(14 of the 37 cats described had pain/sensitivity, 7 of these over the spine).

If anyone wants to read the entire paper, it's here: http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1939-1676.2011.0740.x/epdf

This condition had a good prognosis and resolved over time, and steroids seemed to help. Again - this seems to be a rare disease so I wouldn't go jumping into thinking this is what's going on, but it's just something I had once read about that could be considered if we all remain stumped. Certainly doesn't explain the fever part.

It's hard to know whether this is spinal, or neuromuscular (related to the nerves and muscles). It could perhaps be either.

Anyway, let's wait and see what tomorrow brings. I know Dylan's previous bloodwork has been normal (which is good!) but maybe something will show up this time to give us a clue. It makes sense to check his FeLV and FIV status, and it might be worth considering checking for toxo as well.

I hope he's more comfortable overnight with the injection she's given him.

Thinking of you both; let us know how things pan out tomorrow xx


----------



## AmsMam (Nov 25, 2014)

So sorry, hope he pulls through.

Edit to say, @Ceiling Kitty you are a star for coming up with some suggestions.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> Sorry, I'll try again.
> 
> I've read all of Dylan's history as you've posted on here so far. I'm sorry to hear he's still so unwell; he really is a gorgeous cat and I can't imagine how worrying this must be for you.
> 
> ...


Thank you Shosh. So grateful as always for your knowledge and compassion. We are very lucky to know you on PF.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh Jo, hoping and praying and keeping everything crossed that's possible to cross that Dylan will be ok.

How is he this morning? I hope you both had a comfortable night. 

Thinking of you and sending love and hugs xxx


----------



## thedebonair (Sep 2, 2011)

Paws crossed here for Dylan today. Thinking of you x


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

You and Dylan are so in my thoughts today. xx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Thinking of you both. Big hugs xxx


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Hoping Dylan had a comfortable night, and that things go well for you both today.xx


----------



## MinkyMadam (Apr 12, 2014)

I will be hoping and praying things improve and Dylan's condition is treatable. Sending healing vibes to him and hugs to you. Hope all goes well at the vet today. X


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

Just checked in for a read in the middle of getting the kids ready for school so going to have to be brief, but didn't want to run without saying thank you for everyone's lovely message and a HUGE thank you to @Ceiling Kitty for the awesome info. I'll have a bit of time when I get back from the vets to go through it properly and respond.

Dylan had a good night and is walking SO much better after that injection. Not sure what that means.

I'll check in later this morning to write properly x


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Thinking of you both today, I'm glad to hear that there has been some improvement overnight. Topping up with huge amounts of positive vibes xx


----------



## SaneDaysAreMad (Feb 13, 2016)

Thinking of you and Dylan, hope he continues to improve.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Poor Dylan. I hope you and your vet can find way to make him comfortable and give yourselves time to think/investigate more. Sending lots of get well vibes to the poor lad.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Great news that he is responding well to treatment Jo, let's hope this is the start of better things to come.
@Ceiling Kitty has pinpointed some very interesting possible causes.....do the vets know that he has always been on a raw diet due to his sensitive gut?


----------



## LostSoul (Sep 29, 2012)

Just a suggestion but my old boy had a problem with his back leg which spread to the other and effected his bladder,made him walk strange and lose his balance, turned out he had spinal spondylosis, I'm sorry I haven't read everything Dylan's had done, just thought I'd throw it in as a suggestion xx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

I have only just read this I am glad Dylan is feeling better after his injection. I will be thinking of you both today. Sending lots of positive and healing vibes for Dylan. 

Viv xx


----------



## Little Zooey (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm sorry I don't pop in much, but I've read the entire thread and I have everything crossed for you and Dylan today. I'm glad he seems better this morning. Chin up


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

Heading off to the vets in a minute but I will definitely be mentioning the toxoplasmosis idea. This whole thing started when he ate a very dodgy batch of NI venison. He ate one bowl of it then never touched that particular batch again. I raised it with NI at the time and they sent me a new batch and he has liked it ever since. It also coincides with moving in to our new house and discovering that our garden was the local cat toilet. We were clearing up nasty looking poos every day until the other cats stopped coming. I'm dashing now. Will update soon


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Oh wow it sounds like the ever brilliant @Ceiling Kitty may well have hit the nail on the head and I pray this is easily resolved now.


----------



## Little Zooey (Feb 4, 2014)

I really hope so too. It all seems to tie in. I'm off to do the housework with my fingers crossed...


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

Aww hun, what a worry for you, all paws and fingers crossed here for you and Dylan, Gus and the girls send gentle head buts as well (((hugs)))


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

So glad Dylan is feeling a bit better this morning and I hope that the vet will give you a course of clindamycin just to cover the possibility of toxo.


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Fingers crossed that' it's good news for you and Dylan when you do hear.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Just home from work and checking in..... hoping for good news later, hugs xx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Buttons1 said:


> I've just dropped Dylan off. I mentioned the toxoplasmosis and she is going to make sure that is covered on the tests. She has spoken to the vet on call from last night and agrees that their main concern is the high temp despite having a long lasting anti biotic on Tuesday and loxicom every day since. They think it indicates something more serious than a usual infection (ie, a more serious virus).
> 
> They are doing full bloods to cover pretty much everything and are going to x ray his limbs and organs. They may have a general idea from the in house bloods today but a more detailed analysis could take up to a week!
> 
> ...


The offer is there for you, if you would like a copy of Yogi's report if it would help I will do one for you and send it to you. Fingers and paws crossed here for your gorgeous boy. I hope he feels better soon.

Viv xx


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

We're home.

I'll write properly later when the kids have gone to bed. The in house bloods showed a slight spike for parasites but nothing else. They don't think they will know anything useful until the blood results are back from Glasgow. It could be anything from 2 days to a week. I'm concerned that the parasite spike could indicate toxoplasmosis.

The x rays didn't show anything but they were't really expecting them to. 

They thought Dylan was walking well at the vets but when I got him out of his carrier his right thigh was going in to spasm again and he was very stiff. He was wobbly but I guess that could be the sedation.

I need to keep him on the pain killers and I have been given a bag of syringes of the very strong pain killer in case he goes downhill again.

His temperature was normal today. They said that they only tend to see fluctuations like that when there is a serious virus involved. She said it was quite an extreme change from last night to today.

I guess it's still a waiting game and we won't really know until the other bloods are back.

They think we will end up being referred back to Davies again but this time he will see the Medicene team rather than Orthopedics or Neurology.

Dylan is shut in my room with Ruby for a sleep. We will bring him down to monitor him once things are a bit quieter.

I'll come back on later to respond to posts from earlier. It's been a crazy day.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

oh it must be a huge relief to have him back home and hopefully on the road to recovery.
I popped into SP today and updated Marion on all you are going through and she sends her best wishes


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks for the update, such a worrying time you are going through x


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Aw big hugs for the little man. I'm guessing a parasite and a virus will need very different treatments so fingers crossed they can pinpoint what is going on with the new tests.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Buttons1 said:


> We're home.
> 
> I'll write properly later when the kids have gone to bed. The in house bloods showed a slight spike for parasites but nothing else. They don't think they will know anything useful until the blood results are back from Glasgow. It could be anything from 2 days to a week. I'm concerned that the parasite spike could indicate toxoplasmosis.
> 
> ...


Oh love you must be exhausted and totally drained. I do hope that it isn't a serious virus so keeping everything crossed for the test results. Please look after yourself too this is a huge strain. Love and good vibes! xxx


----------



## hiwatt (Jan 3, 2014)

Sending healing vibes for Dylan.
Gabapentin should never be just stopped but gradually reduced.It works on the GABA receptors much like Diazepam and other benzodiazapines.If stopped abrubtly can cause all sorts of problems like loss of appetite, feeling generally poorly and even seizures.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

hiwatt said:


> Sending healing vibes for Dylan.
> Gabapentin should never be just stopped but gradually reduced.It works on the GABA receptors much like Diazepam and other benzodiazapines.If stopped abrubtly can cause all sorts of problems like loss of appetite, feeling generally poorly and even seizures.


Funnily enough I was going to say this when I was reading Button's earlier post about being told to stop it - but by the time I read it had already been restarted

@Buttons1 glad Dylan is home safely and fingers crossed you get to the bottom of it really soon & he's on the mend


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

@Buttons1 

Glad he is home and ok and I really hope the results come back quickly.

Would the vet not consider a course of antibiotics (clindamycin) starting now just in case it is Toxo. Surely it wouldn't do him any harm if the last antibiotic injection was last Tuesday?


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

huckybuck said:


> @Buttons1
> 
> Glad he is home and ok and I really hope the results come back quickly.
> 
> Would the vet not consider a course of antibiotics (clindamycin) starting now just in case it is Toxo. Surely it wouldn't do him any harm if the last antibiotic injection was last Tuesday?


I was going to sudgest this. Yogi is on Antirobe which is the same thing. It's the only thing that keeps him stable. In his report from the AHT they say that the toxoplasma is inconclusive, but all his symptoms are that of toxoplasma. I really hope it isn't toxoplasmosis but I do know from experience and it can be controlled.

Viv xx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

I really feel for you, you must be so wiped out from all this. I hope you don't have to wait too long for the bloods to come back & you can finally get to the bottom of his problems. Topping up with extra strong healing vibes for the lovely Dylan x


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Just checking in... I'm so relieved that Dylan is more comfortable and that he is home with you. 
Topping up the healing vibes xxxx


----------



## MinkyMadam (Apr 12, 2014)

Was thinking of you and Dylan today. Keeping everything crossed your gorgeous boy will be okay. Hugs x


----------



## KittenKong (Oct 30, 2015)

Wishing Dylan a full recovery.
Been a horrible time for you. Hope you're able to rest and sleep well tonight.


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

Just managed to sit down with the laptop.



Ceiling Kitty said:


> I am guessing that the neurologist you saw at Davies was Laurent Garosi. If so, he is (to my knowledge anyway) the best feline neurologist in the country and has written shedloads of literature on the subject, so Dylan's in good hands there. It's positive that his MRI scans were normal - at least at the time.
> 
> In your earlier posts, you said the problem was predominantly with Dylan's back left leg. A bit later on this became the right leg. Have both legs been affected at different times, or was it a typo somewhere? In any case, it does seem that he has been uncomfortable on his back and also now appears to have issues with the front legs.
> 
> ...


Just summarised your post so I can respond.

Yes, it was Laurent Gorasi that we saw at Davies. It was actually Mark Morton (an Orthopaedic specialist) who suspected a problem with his spine and put him on the Gabapentin. As he was already on the meds and walking a lot better when he met Laurent I think Laurent wondered what all the fuss was about and didn't seem surprised when the MRI came back clear.

I'm pretty sure it has mainly been Dylan's back right leg that has been the problem. On Tuesday it was his front right and by Thursday it was definitely his front left. He could barely move his front left at the vets late last night. He is still holding his front left a bit today. Very weird.

The toxoplasmosis definitely sounds very possible. He could have been exposed to it from his food and outside. He isn't a hug hunter but has brought in the occasional bird or mouse. Could he have had this since October?

Dylan is half bengal. I will have a read of that article. I haven't heard of that illness. I did look up common illnesses with bengals but must have missed that.

Thank you so much for going through my posts, it must have taken ages! You could possibly have found the problem.



Paddypaws said:


> Great news that he is responding well to treatment Jo, let's hope this is the start of better things to come.
> @Ceiling Kitty has pinpointed some very interesting possible causes.....do the vets know that he has always been on a raw diet due to his sensitive gut?


I don't think my vet knew he was on raw. I'm glad I brought it up today. I'd be a bit sad if it turned out to be the raw after all the times I've defended it and told people that it isn't dangerous.



LostSoul said:


> Just a suggestion but my old boy had a problem with his back leg which spread to the other and effected his bladder,made him walk strange and lose his balance, turned out he had spinal spondylosis, I'm sorry I haven't read everything Dylan's had done, just thought I'd throw it in as a suggestion xx


I haven't heard of that. I will do a google. Thanks



vivien said:


> Hi @Buttons1 I don't know how I missed ceiling kitties post I mustn't f skipped a page without realising. I didn't put 2&2 together untill I read your last post. Yogi has possible toxoplasma along with inflammation of the spine. The reason I didn't conn ct the two was because Yogi kept going intermittently blind and the day he was admitted to The Animal Health Trust he couldn't walk was totally blind and the night before he was admitted he collapsed and we rushed him to the vet. He has got his sight back, and he is in pain all the time. He is on Antirobe antibiotics untill such time as they no longer work for him. We can only hope that if that happens that there will be something else that can help him. We give him salmon oil but I am thinking of putting him on Krill oil as it's helping him and krill is supposed to be better. And he has only had pain meds twice since I started him on it at Christmas. I have Yogis report from the AHT and if it would help I could send you a copy. Just pm me your address. Yogi had to have an MRI scan and a spinal tap, and to be truthful at 4 months old and as seriously ill as he was/is ( we cannot take him off his meds as the symptoms come back very quickly) we didn't think we were bringing him home. He is a lot smaller than he should be, and a lot lighter in weight than he should be 4.70kilos for an MC but I don't care he is still here with us. Yogi still cannot jump so every cat tree and tree Steve has made him in the garden has had to be carefully made so he can get just as high as his "brothers" but I am pleased to say since I started him on the salmon oil he can now jump up onto a dining room chair. If I can help you in any way don't hesitate to pm me. I am going out today for a while so will look in later to see if there is any news on your sweet boy


It would be really useful to see Yogi's notes. I will pm my address to you. Thanks so much.



Calvine said:


> The waiting is awful. If this is Davies Vets in Higham Gobion, I have to say, Dylan is in the best possible hands. My Gatsby had his PU there three years ago and they were amazing. I wish him well; hope you hear something very soon. XX


He has been seen at Davies on a few occasions recently but he was at my local vet today. Davies signed him off after an MRI came back not showing anything.



Paddypaws said:


> oh it must be a huge relief to have him back home and hopefully on the road to recovery.
> I popped into SP today and updated Marion on all you are going through and she sends her best wishes


Thanks for updating Marion. I am doing a home check for them tomorrow. A lady who lives close to me would like to adopt a cat so they called me last night to ask for my help. I miss TSP. I'm a bit further away than I used to be and a lot busier these days.



hiwatt said:


> Sending healing vibes for Dylan.
> Gabapentin should never be just stopped but gradually reduced.It works on the GABA receptors much like Diazepam and other benzodiazapines.If stopped abrubtly can cause all sorts of problems like loss of appetite, feeling generally poorly and even seizures.


I didn't realise this and have had a google and it definitely sounds like you are right. I wasn't given any advice about bringing him off it gradually. I might call my vet and ask about this tomorrow. He came off it 4 weeks ago and didn't have any problems. It was when I put him back on it on Tuesday that things got bad and the muscle spasms kicked in and he started lifting his front paw. Very worrying.



huckybuck said:


> @Buttons1
> Would the vet not consider a course of antibiotics (clindamycin) starting now just in case it is Toxo. Surely it wouldn't do him any harm if the last antibiotic injection was last Tuesday?


They didn't mention this. She just asked me to manage his pain with the loxicom and buprecare until the blood test results come back. It does sound like it would make sense.

Thank you all for your of messages support. It means loads xxxx


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

Poor Dylan isn't very chilled this evening. This was him earlier and he's looking as serious now. He could just be remembering his stressful day.


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

Such a beautiful boy - I do hope they find what's wrong soon and make him better.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

He's such a handsome boy, it could be the drugs making him feel funny as well. The painkiller he was given, I assume it's vetergesic, can make them feel quite spaced out.


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

Sorry I have no advice to give but wanted you to know I am thinking of you and Dylan and keeping everything crossed for a good outcome xx


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

Sending good wishes and positive vibes for you and Dylan xx


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

What a gorgeous cat he is, I don't recall seeing his photo before except in your avatar.  

Sending many healing thoughts to him and hoping he has a comfortable night, bless him. x

Thinking of you


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

If you are calling the vet tomorrow for advice I'd be inclined to ask for the antibiotics now to try rather than wait any longer. As long as they are safe to take they can't make him feel any worse poor boy and may help him if that's what it is. If not it's only a few pounds wasted.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Aww bless Dylan, it must be so frustrating not knowing fully what's going on with your boy I can't even imagine how u must be feeling.
I hope these other bloods come back with something that can be treated and him be sorted and get back to being healthy.
Xx


----------



## thedebonair (Sep 2, 2011)

Sending lots of positive vibes for you and Dylan xxx


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Just catching up with this thread, poor Dylan and poor you, it must have been very worrying for you.

Sending lots of positive vibes and I hope that the vets get to the bottom of this very quickly so Dylan is better soon x


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

Dylan seems a bit more relaxed this morning after taking his pain killer


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Buttons1 said:


> Dylan seems a bit more relaxed this morning after taking his pain killer


Morning I have just looked in to see how Dylan is doing. Sending more healing vibes your gorgeous little mans way. I will be posting the report out to you when I go shopping later. Sending a virtual hug for Dylan.

Viv xx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Another one just dropping in to see how Dylan is this morning.He looks very relaxed in the pic.
More positive healing vibes on their way x


----------



## Vienna1 (Apr 22, 2014)

Just checking in to see how Dylan is today. I really hope you can get some answers quickly for both of you. He really is a stunning boy, hope he is feeling better very soon xx


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

He seems to have had a comfortable night. He jumped up on my daughters bed this morning and gave her lots of cuddles and was very purry. He ate his breakfast with loxicom in it.

I've just bought some chicken breast in case we need to use the morphine type pain killer. I've no idea if he will like the taste. I think we would struggle to get him to take it by squirting it in to his mouth.

Id be worried about asking for the medication for toxo just yet as I think he has had a few different things in his system recently with lots of chopping and changing. I'll see how he does over the next couple of days x


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

This was Dylan before we left for the vets yesterday. Amazingly he had got himself on to the table, but he still wasn't happy putting his left paw down


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Buttons1 said:


> He seems to have had a comfortable night. He jumped up on my daughters bed this morning and gave her lots of cuddles and was very purry. He ate his breakfast with loxicom in it.
> 
> I've just bought some chicken breast in case we need to use the morphine type pain killer. I've no idea if he will like the taste. I think we would struggle to get him to take it by squirting it in to his mouth.
> 
> Id be worried about asking for the medication for toxo just yet as I think he has had a few different things in his system recently with lots of chopping and changing. I'll see how he does over the next couple of days x


If the morphine type pain killer is Vetergesic or some other form of buprenorphine, the dose is tiny but is supposed to be dropped on to the gums and absorbed in that way.


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Just topping up the positive vibes for the gorgeous Dylan. Fingers crossed that you will soon know exactly what is going on so can target his treatment appropriately xx


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

QOTN said:


> If the morphine type pain killer is Vetergesic or some other form of buprenorphine, the dose is tiny but is supposed to be dropped on to the gums and absorbed in that way.


Yes, unfortunately it won't work if given in food as if it is ineffective if it enters the stomach.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Buttons1 said:


> He seems to have had a comfortable night. He jumped up on my daughters bed this morning and gave her lots of cuddles and was very purry. He ate his breakfast with loxicom in it.
> 
> I've just bought some chicken breast in case we need to use the morphine type pain killer. I've no idea if he will like the taste. *I think we would struggle to get him to take it by squirting it in to his mouth.*
> 
> Id be worried about asking for the medication for toxo just yet as I think he has had a few different things in his system recently with lots of chopping and changing. I'll see how he does over the next couple of days x


Charlie is on a daily maintenance dose of Meloxidyl every morning for her arthritis (she's 11  ), and I give her this straight from the syringe rather as that way I know exactly what she is getting and there is no danger of Lori getting any - not that Lori normally eats raw food, but you never know what they will take a fancy to!

She's a laid back cat anyway about pills (have no problems with tablets), and she also knows she gets her breakfast directly afterwards (metacam derivatices need to be taken with food, plus there's no shame in bribery!), so dosing her is now pretty strightforwards - she will even come to me and sit waiting for it. I just cup round the left side of her head (to me, the right hand side for her)) and tilt it up slightly, place the syringe against her teeth on the other side whilst using my fingers to steady her head, say the word "open", and she opens her mouth and lets me put the syringe to the back of her mouth to dose her - she does chomp away whilst you do this, but doesn't try to escape. Then I stroke her throat a few times to get her to swallow, and she trots off to her bowl position waiting to be served! This morning she purred throughout the whole process except when the syringe was in her mouth, bless her 

Obviously this is a regular ongoing arrangement and not a short term health need, but if you take it gentle and bribe well then unless Dylan is one of those cats who totally detests oral medicine you stand a good chance of managing, even if you have to towel wrap


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

Blimey, I'm glad I mentioned it. It's buprecare. At least I think it is, I'm at work at the moment so can't check.

The vet did say about syringing it in to his mouth but when I picked it up the nurse said it could go on food.

@Jesthar thanks for the advice. I'll try that approach.

I don't think he needs it at the moment but that could change.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm pleased to hear Dylan had a comfortable night  sounds like he's quite happy in himself and especially to jump up onto your daughters bed for cuddles  bless him. 

Seb was given Vetergestic when he had his accident last year, vet said it was a great pain killer and because he wasn't eating he couldn't have Metacam as it has to be given with food. The Vetergestic had to be given directly by mouth so it could be absorbed. I was glad he was given this over the Metacam as he was in an awful lot of pain before his op and it seemed to keep him calm and relaxed. 

Topping up those vibes for Dylan and still keeping everything crossed for good blood results xxx


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Topping up the vibes for him. Glad he seems to be a bit better. Ginger had to have vetergesic a while back (and steroid). We would get both out ready and give him the tablet, go to give him the vetergesic and find Kalle cat had helped himself to it. So we then made sure Kalle wasn't around!!! Kalle would also try and get the empty syringes out of the bin. So I don't think it can taste that bad!!!


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm glad he's had a good night, Matilda used to lick the syringes of vetergesic as well so I don't think it tastes too bad either. Topping up the healing vibes for Dylan & I hope you get the blood test results back soon x


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

It sounds like I shouldn't have a problem giving the meds then.

He is very sleepy this afternoon and doesnt seem to be able to get comfy. I've ordered him a new Lazy Days bed as he loves his and I'm having to move it around the house all the time at the moment. I think it's being made really soon (thanks so much!!)


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

Just wanted to pass on good vibes to you and Dylan. You've really been through the mill, and I hope a diagnosis and treatment is imminent

All the best

Z xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Awww bless he's obviously feeling uncomfortable! Just hoping the results come through quickly and a treatment plan can be put in place! More vibes today Hun! xxx


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

He's so beautiful I really do hope things turn round for him soon x


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Aww bless him, he's such a beautiful boy :Joyful 

I hope his new Lazy Days bed helps him to feel a bit more comfortable. 

xxx


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Poor Dylan. Wishing him to get well soon.xxx


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Sending gentle hugs to your gorgeous boy.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

sending Healing vibes to Dylan xxx


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

He's not good this evening 

He has been shaking like crazy, kind of like tremors. It started with his back leg then took over his whole body. We gave him the strong pain killer in case it was due to pain. He feels a bit warm so I wonder if his temperature has shot up again. It was a bit like the shakes you get when you have a fever. 

We tried to give the meds without bothering him too much but ended up having to wrap him in a towel. I'm pretty sure we got it all down him. 

I just feel so sorry for him. It's horrible seeing him so uncomfortable. He's obviously very poorly. I just wish we knew why so we can find some kind of cure.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

I just popped in quickly to see how Dylan is. If he is in a lot of pain could you get him a memory foam bed. They do them in poundstretcher they have a pet hut shop now. I got one for Gemma my German shepherd. As she loves beds and my last gsd would never use a bed and had duvets every where. But the reason I got one for Gemma is I suffer terribly with my back after injuring it 2 years ago then was diagnosed with osteoporosis. And we bought a memory foam bed for ourselves and I do find it more comfortable as I have to sleep on my back. And Gemma 
Sleeps the night through with her memory foam bed. 

Viv xx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

I cross posted with you. I am sorry Dylan is not so good tonight. It sounds like he may have what Yogi was diagnosed with after coming home from the AHT it sounds like intention tremors yogi gets these. Not so much these days, but at first his head would shake then it would go all over his body. Don't take this as gospel but it does sound a little like yogi has. 

Viv xx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Buttons1 said:


> He's not good this evening
> 
> He has been shaking like crazy, kind of like tremors. It started with his back leg then took over his whole body. We gave him the strong pain killer in case it was due to pain. He feels a bit warm so I wonder if his temperature has shot up again. It was a bit like the shakes you get when you have a fever.
> 
> ...


Morning Jo, how's Dylan this morning?

I'm sorry to hear that he wasn't so good yesterday evening 

I hope the meds helped the tremors and he had a comfortable night. It's difficult to say whether the it's his temperature rising or the pain that's causing the tremors.

It's heartbreaking seeing them so unwell, all you want to do is help them the best you can. I'm hoping you don't have to wait too much longer for the blood results and hopefully a diagnosis so the right treatment/meds can be started.

Topping up those vibes, thinking of you both and sending love and hugs xxx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm so sorry Dylan's had a bad evening, hope he improved overnight. Lets hope the vets can give you some positive information very soon. Its heartbreaking having to watch them when they are so poorly. Sending a big hug to you and Dylan. xx


----------



## thedebonair (Sep 2, 2011)

How is Dylan this morning? Hope he had a comfortable night. Fingers crossed you get the blood results back very soon. Poor Dylan xxx


----------



## Golden memories (Jun 10, 2016)

Sounds similair to what my cat had. I went to 4 different vets who had no idea what was wrong. Rushed him to emergency vet on Xmas day who knew straight away it was a blood disease and gave him a transfusion but it was too late. I really hope Dylan is ok. I will never forgive myself for not finding a decent vet in time. Best wishes to you and Dylan.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Morning @Buttons1. How is Dylan this morning. I hope you get some answers soon, so he can get the right treatment. Sending love and healing vibes for your gorgeous baby.

Viv xx


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Ohhh so Dylan was so unwell again last night - fingers crossed he had an ok night & is feeling a bit better this morning


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Soory to hear Dylan was not so good last night, Bless him.
Hoping the results come through quicklly, so some sort of treatment can be sorted for him.
Hope he has a better day today.x


----------



## MinkyMadam (Apr 12, 2014)

Just wanted to say I'm thinking of you and your gorgeous boy. I can imagine how worried you must be, as it's horrible not knowing what is wrong. Keeping everything crossed the results show its something that can be treated, and that your lovely boy is kept comfortable meantime. You're doing everything you can for him. Hope you're looking after yourself too. Hugs x


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

How's Dylan this morning? I hope he had a settled night. Topping up those good vibes x


----------



## MiloandTazzy (Dec 10, 2014)

Sorry to hear Dylan is so poorly, Everything crossed that the vet gets to the bottom of what's going on and makes him feel better soon.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Sorry to hear Dylan had a bad spell last night. I really hope he feels better today and the results are imminent. Big hugs xx


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Just checking in on you and Dylan, I hope he had a better night.


----------



## Vienna1 (Apr 22, 2014)

Just checking to see how Dylan is doing, sorry to see he had such a bad time last night. Hope the meds helped and he had managed to get a comfortable night. Hopefully the tests will be back soon and you can get the answers you need to start him on the road to recovery. xx


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Just checked in to see whether there is any news on Dylan this morning. Desperately hoping that he is now more comfortable.

I hope that your vets can identify the problem quickly and that Dylan can receive an effective treatment.

Topping up the vibes. xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Checking for news this morning. Hope he is feeling a lot better!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Any better today? Thinking of you all. xxx


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

So sorry that I haven't updated. It's been a bit of a rush this morning.

Dylan seemed to have a good night. We carried him upstairs and put him on the lazy days bed in our room where he stayed all night.

He didn't get up this morning so I took him a plate of chicken with his loxicom on top. He ate that and went straight back to sleep. When I left for work and said bye to him he peeked at me from his sleep. He seemed quite comfortable.

I only work school hours so I will be able to check on him by 4pm.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

It must be difficult to get on here and update but we are all sending lots of PF vibes! They've worked in the past! Hoping Dylan has a quiet restful day. Hugs! xxx


----------



## jessicaclark (Jul 5, 2016)

Hopefully we will hear soon the update that he is well again


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

Eek, I need to pay more attention!! 

I've just updated the vet on last nights episode and to tell them I have given the Buprecare. It turns out I was supposed to give it twice a day anyway!


----------



## thedebonair (Sep 2, 2011)

Glad to hear that Dylan is comfortable. We just need to get those results back now x


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Buttons1 said:


> Eek, I need to pay more attention!!
> 
> I've just updated the vet on last nights episode and to tell them I have given the Buprecare. It turns out I was supposed to give it twice a day anyway!


I think you can give it every 12 hours, hopefully that'll stop him having any more episodes x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Buttons1 said:


> Eek, I need to pay more attention!!
> 
> I've just updated the vet on last nights episode and to tell them I have given the Buprecare. It turns out I was supposed to give it twice a day anyway!


It's hard to concentrate on what you're being told when you have a poorly cat  
Adding to the heaps of positive thoughts for your beautiful boy xxx


----------



## Little-moomin (Sep 28, 2008)

Thinking of beautiful Dylan, I hope everything will work out just fine xx


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

Sending all good vibes to you and Dylan, and glad he had a more comfortable night. 

Zoe xxx


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

Sending lots of get well vibes for Dylan


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Catching up, hope he is doing well today xx


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

Thanks so much for the lovely messages.

Dylan isn't really walking. I carried him to his food and he ate it. He tried to walk to his bed but his back legs were trembling like mad.

We are going to give him so more buprenorphine when my OH is home


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

Good luck, hope it helps him x


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Poor lad, all paws and fingers crossed here


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh bless him  poor boy, I really do feel for him and for you. 

I hope the meds help him feel more comfortable and will help with the trembling. 

I really hope you don't have to wait too much longer for the blood results. 

Topping up those vibes and sending more love and hugs xxx


----------



## thedebonair (Sep 2, 2011)

Poor Dylan. Sending loads and loads of healing vibes xxxxxxxx


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I'd be back at the vest, and if they think there's the remotest chance of Toxo being the culprit, I'd start him on the antibiotics at this point.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Sorry only just popping in to top up the healing vibes. 
Fingers and paws crossed that you get results soon xx


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Willing those test results to appear xx


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Sorry late to this, sending a truck load of positive vibes xx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Morning. how is Dylan this morning Hun. I'm hope he had a restful night. 

Viv xx


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

Sorry to hear Dylan is still not well Jo. I hope this mystery is finally solved with the test results you're still waiting on. Give Dylan an extra kiss and cuddle from us! x


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Sorry to hear Dylan is still not well. Bless him, I hope you get some good news from the test results soon, and that they find out what is wrong.

Wishing Dylan a speedy recovery.x


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Topping up the get well vibes for Dylan. Hope things are ok with you.


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

Thanks so much. As always your lovely messages mean a lot.

Dylan has been asleep all day again. He did attempt the stairs by himself though. He was very slow and he looked about a hundred but at least he tried.

I called the vets to chase the test results but they hadn't arrived. Apparently they should have them tomorrow (Friday). The vet we have been seeing is away now so I hope another vet knows to call me as soon as they can. I did stress to the receptionist that I need to know ASAP as he is extremely poorly and needs appropriate treatment soon.

I'm hoping that it will be @Ceiling Kitty 's friend Jen who calls me. She was lovely on Tuesday and said that they won't let it lie this time, they will keep going until they find the problem.

I'm babysitting for my sister this evening but Dylan looked comfortable on the sofa when I left (my OH is home).

I think my new Lazy Days bed should be arriving tomorrow. It should make a huge difference as he is finding it hard to find a comfortable spot in the kitchen. He likes to hang out with us in the kitchen but can't jump up to his usual armchair.


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

@vivien your vet notes arrived today. Thank you so much.

I meant to bring them with me this evening but totally forgot to grab them on my way out.

I don't work on Fridays so I'll have plenty of time to read them properly then x


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Buttons1 said:


> @vivien your vet notes arrived today. Thank you so much.
> 
> I meant to bring them with me this evening but totally forgot to grab them on my way out.
> 
> I don't work on Fridays so I'll have plenty of time to read them properly then x


I hope they help Hun. Everything sounds like the way Yogi went. The only difference is Yogi went blind, at first intermittently, then when he was admitted to the AHT he was totally blind. But he has his sight back now. It's not a hundred per sent but Kevin thinks he has tunnel vision as he jumps at things like the dog toys and if you move something like your shoes are I. The wrong place it will throw him and he has to check that they are safe. But the main thing is we still have him. And it's all due to Kevin and the AHT. But as I said I didn't connect that maybe this might be what Dylan had if he has it we don't know yet. But I can tell you time is important. The consultant when Yogi collapsed told me Yogi had a maximum of 2 days left and we got him there just in time. At the time I was down the vets every other day, and all they kept doing was giving him stronger and stronger antibiotics. But saw a different vet every time. And now I will only deal with Kevin, as he recognised what was going on with him. I hope and pray it's not toxoplasmosis, but if it is it's not the end of the world. We still have Yogi and that I am very thankful for.

Viv xx


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Topping up more vibes xx


----------



## MinkyMadam (Apr 12, 2014)

Good luck for tomorrow. Will be thinking of you and your darling boy. X


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Hoping for good news tomorrow, hugs to you and Dylan xx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Topping up the vibes, I hope you get some concrete answers tomorrow & can get a treatment plan in place x


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Keeping fingers crossed you get some positive information today. Lots of healing vibes coming Dylan's way from us. xx


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

Dylan has started hiding under the bed straight after he has used the litter tray. He's never hidden under the bed (or anywhere) in his life. Do you think this means it's painful to use the tray? It does definitely seem to be his back end (base of spine) that is bothering him. The only place he will let you touch at the moment is his head. 

I'm going to give it a couple of hours then phone the vets to see if they have our results.

Dylan hasn't moved off my son's bed yet. I lifted him on to the floor to see if he would follow me out of the room but he just got straight back on (using a little stool to help him up). I'll try him with some food in a bit.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Oh poor Dylan  Reading your post just made me cry  I really hope your vet has some answers for you today. Loads of positive thoughts coming your way xxx


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

@lymorelynn bless you, sorry to upset you.

Couldn't wait to call the vet so I've just called. The results are back. The duty vet doesn't have time to go through them properly right now but will call me as soon as she can


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Poor Dylan  

I don't like it when cats hide  upsets me  he maybe finding it painful and difficult getting in and out of the tray. Does your current tray have hide sides? If it does would be worth getting one with shallower sides so he doesn't have to struggle to get in and out. 

I'm glad the blood results are back, keeping everything crossed for good new, hope you don't wait too long for a call back. 

Topping up those vibes and sending love and hugs xxx


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

On a lighter note, he's VERY purry today and taps me on the arm if I stop tickling his chin.


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

@sarahecp it has very high sides. That's a very good point. We have a really old one in the shed that is shallower but it's really manky and muddy (the fencing guys used it for water when they were putting our new fences in the other week). We have a pet shop in town so I'll go and buy a new one. I wouldn't want to compromise his immune system at the moment.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Poor Dylan  I can't imagine how horrible this must be for you . Glad the results are back, I hope the vets calls you back very soon. Sending truck loads of positive vibes & hugs & a chin tickle from me x


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Poor Dylan is breaking my heart, hope you get some news very soon x


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

You're a very patient person... I'd be battering their doors down for those results! Really hoping you get something positive today. I know that sounds mad, but at least then they'd know what to treat!


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Poor Dylan. I hope you get some answers today so he can get the treatment he needs to help him. More healing and positive vibes coming his way. 

Viv xx


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh poor honey, hope you get those results quick and they aren't serious


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Like the others, I find it so upsetting reading about Dylan, poor little chap, and how you must feel. Just hope you get answers very soon. Going out now but will be looking in as soon as I get back.


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

Hope Dylan perks up later. It's not nice seeing them hiding and in pain.  

Sending all my good vibes your way and sending hurry up vibes to your vet!

Z xx


----------



## thedebonair (Sep 2, 2011)

Fingers crossed for the results. Massive hug for you and Dylan xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

So hoping the bloods will reveal something in order that a treatment plan can be started ASAP. I don't like it either when they hide its not a good sign and is so upsetting to see. Will be looking in to see what's happening. Loads more vibes for Dylan. xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I really hope the results show what the problem is too. It does sound like he is very unwell and the purring is not a good thing. I would be trying to speak to the vets urgently.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

If you think the Buprecare pain relief is not lasting 12 hours, ask your vet if you can give it every 8 hours instead. Three times a day is the maximum my vet would recommend although I believe the datasheet allows 6 hourly.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I agree with huckybuck purring is not a good sign. Keep pestering the Vet Hun.


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

It's Toxoplasmosis 

It wasn't my usual vet (as she is on holiday) so this vet didn't know any of his background and hadn't read his notes so seemed very laid back about the whole thing. I filled her in and she said that I should collect the anti biotics now and start them and call on Monday to talk to my usual vet. 

I asked if Ruby would be OK as they share litter trays and food bowls and she said they probably wouldn't treat her at this stage?

He showed that he had been exposed to corona virus (spell?) in the past but they don't think he is actively infected. He was negative for FIV and FELV.

I really wish my normal vet was around to talk to. The vet who called me said that the lameness probably wasn't linked to the toxo but everything I've read indicates that this would happen if the infection was very serious. The two vets that have seen him ongoing are the most senior at the practice and were disappointed that they wouldn't be around when the results came in.

He needs to be on the tablets for 40 days. 

I'm glad that it's not FIV or FELV but very worried that he's got too far down the line with the toxoplasmosis.

I didn't realise purring was bad


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

At least you have a diagnosis and can at last start treatment. I just hope the time it's taken to start treating has no ill effects.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Buttons1 said:


> It's Toxoplasmosis
> 
> It wasn't my usual vet (as she is on holiday) so this vet didn't know any of his background and hadn't read his notes so seemed very laid back about the whole thing. I filled her in and she said that I should collect the anti biotics now and start them and call on Monday to talk to my usual vet.
> 
> ...


You have a result so at least you know where you're going now Hun. I still can't understand why ABs weren't already being given and Toxo tested earlier but that's another matter. The vets I hope would have their reasons. Let's stay positive Dylan is young and hopefully will recover. Yet more vibes. xxx


----------



## Vienna1 (Apr 22, 2014)

The main thing is you have a diagnosis now and can start the treatment. Try not to focus on it taking so long to get to the root of the problem. The main thing now is you know and can now give him the medication he needs. 

Purring can be a sign they are trying to comfort themselves and poorly or cats in pain can do it but on the other hand if he's actively telling you he wants his chin rubbed then perhaps he is purring out of pleasure. 

Really hope the medication starts to work soon for him.


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

@Ceiling Kitty Just wanted to say a huge thank you for suggesting toxo as a possible cause. I wouldn't have brought this up if you hadn't suspected it. x

@vivien Thanks too for picking up that it could be this and sending the notes x


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

So glad you have a diagnosis and can start the specific treatment needed, and really hope he responds. Lots of top up vibes from us !
Wearing my midwife hat now , don't know how relevant it is to your circumstances, but it's vital that any pregnant, or possibly pregnant woman, avoids Dylan's litter tray. Toxoplasmosis can be lethal to unborn babies causing miscarriage and stillbirth.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Buttons1 said:


> @Ceiling Kitty Just wanted to say a huge thank you for suggesting toxo as a possible cause. I wouldn't have brought this up if you hadn't suspected it. x
> 
> @vivien Thanks too for picking up that it could be this and sending the notes x


We need a @Ceiling Kitty online surgery! She is wonderful! xxx


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Oh Jo, I am torn between being relieved that you finally have a diagnosis ( thanks in great art to @ceilingkitty ) and angry that it has taken the experts so long to get to a point where he can start treatment. I can't imagine how distraught you are with all of this.
Big hugs from me and the gang


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

Thanks all.

I am disappointed that it's taken 8 months to get a diagnosis (assuming that it's been the same issue all along). They definitely didn't test for this early on as I don't remember any bloods being sent away.

I've just called the vet to ask them to copy the test results for me. I'm going to collect them in a bit when his meds are ready.

Just glad I moved away from my old vet who was anti raw and used to lecture me. I don't need 'I told you so' right now.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Buttons1 said:


> It's Toxoplasmosis
> 
> It wasn't my usual vet (as she is on holiday) so this vet didn't know any of his background and hadn't read his notes so seemed very laid back about the whole thing. I filled her in and she said that I should collect the anti biotics now and start them and call on Monday to talk to my usual vet.
> 
> ...


Jo, I'm sorry it's toxoplasmosis  but so glad you have a diagnosis for Dylan and it's something that can be treated.

Keeping everything crossed that the meds start to work quickly and Dylan can make a good and speedy recovery.

Topping up with some more of those special PF vibes xxx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

I am sorry it's toxo but on the other hand it's good news that you finally have got a diagnosis & can start treatment. Topping up the positive vibes for you & Dylan x


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Buttons1 said:


> Thanks all.
> 
> I am disappointed that it's taken 8 months to get a diagnosis (assuming that it's been the same issue all along). They definitely didn't test for this early on as I don't remember any bloods being sent away.
> 
> ...


Post the test results for @Ceiling Kitty to look at Hun! It might help us all to understand this condition.


----------



## hiwatt (Jan 3, 2014)

Sending Healing vibes Dylans way.I hope now that you have a diagnosis that he can be properly treated and get better.


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Glad you finally got a diagnosis. Hope he starts to improve now x


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Oh hun as the others have said its good that they've now got the diagnosis and Dylan can be treated. Hopefully the abs will kick in quickly and he will start to pick up very soon. 
Chin rubs for Dylan xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

As others have said, at least you know what the problem is now and Dylan will be getting the right treatment xxx


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Very pleased to hear you have a diagnosis at last, and so sorry to hear it is toxoplasmosis, but glad you can start his treatment immediately with every chance of success. 

Thinking of you with much sympathy and sending many healing thoughts to dear Dylan. x


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Thank Heavens that you now know what is wrong with poor Dylan. In my experience that can feel like half the battle is won.

Hoping with all my heart that Dylan will respond quickly to his treatment and will soon be feeling much better.xx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

I can only echo what has already been said,not a diagnosis you like to hear ,but hopefully with the correct treatment Dylan will be feeling much better soon x


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

My cat Maisie was diagnosed with Toxo not long after we got her but she wasn't anything like as poorly as Dylan. I'm hoping now if they've given him strong antibiotics he should start to feel a lot better. Its very annoying he's been poorly so long. We had other cats at the time but nothing was passed on. I know Toxo is really unpleasant but at least its a treatable illness.


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm definitely happy that we have a diagnosis, especially one with a cure. If they had all come back clear I would have been very confused.

Just pick up the meds and they had a bottle of pills for Ruby too so I guess they changed their minds about treating her. I'm really pleased she has the treatment too.

I picked up new litter trays and scoops and binned all mine. I found a perfect one for Dylan that has a low front but high sides round the back.

Here are the results. Not sure what the numbers mean?


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

I too am sorry its toxoplasmosis but I echo what everyone else is saying, Yogi is on Antirobe for life because they couldn't make a definite diagnosis as you read in the notes. Kevin did ask the AHT if the test showed anything and it still came back inconclusive, Kevin said that we could do more blood test but most likely put Yogi through this to get the same result. But toxoplasma/ toxoplasmosis is what is put down on his insurance claims, we will never know what is truly wrong with yogi we just know the symptoms come back when we stopped the Antirobe on two occasions. Kevin said he's to stay on them for life now. He has inflammation of the spine at the base of his head which causes him the pain he feels in his leg and affects his vision. We have tailored all the cat trees inside and out so he can get up high like his "brothers".he cannot jump at all. We have 3 little Nobby cat barrels and they are roughly 2ft-6ins high and he has to climb up them so he can sleep in them. I hate seeing him struggle like that. None of my other boys have contracted toxoplasmosis. I wish Dylan a very speedy recovery. 

Viv xx


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

Lazy Days bed arrived 5 minutes ago. I think it's safe to say it's a hit


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Glad you have a diagnosis at last.


----------



## MinkyMadam (Apr 12, 2014)

Thank goodness you have a clear diagnosis to inform his treatment plan. Hopefully this will be the turning point you need on his path to recovery. I'll be keeping everything crossed for him. 
Glad to see he's enjoying his new bed! He looks very comfy, as well as utterly gorgeous.
Get well soon Dylan. We're all rooting for you. X


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Buttons1 said:


> Lazy Days bed arrived 5 minutes ago. I think it's safe to say it's a hit


Awww bless Dylan! Gentle strokes being sent! xxx


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Buttons1 said:


> Lazy Days bed arrived 5 minutes ago. I think it's safe to say it's a hit


He looks very happy with his new bed. It looks very comfy!


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm so glad you now have a proper diagnosis. Topping up the vibes for a speedy recovery xx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh bless he looks so happy. 

Viv xx


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

He is so very lovely and clearly loves his new bed. Glad you have got a result at least...what a long time it's been coming. At least now you know you are dealing with what he has instead of eliminating one thing after another, which, useful as it is, can be exasperating. I wish you both well. XXX


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Glad you finally have a diagnosis, very frustrating for you that it took longer than it maybe should have. 

Fingers and paws crossed Dylan can now make a full recovery 

He certainly looks very comfy on his new bed xx


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Ohhh big tummy tickles for Dylan - he looks very comfy on his new bed 

So happy you've finally got a diagnosis & wishing Dylan a speedy recovery


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

So pleased that you have a diagnosis at last. Sending hugs and positive vibes to you and Dylan xx


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

A lovely Lazy Days bed is enough to cheer up any kitty and comfort them.


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

Getting a result from the vet can bring such mixed feelings. I felt so relieved when Snaf's scan can back as clear but then frustrated because they couldn't tell me what's wrong with him. It seems frustrating again when you've spent so long trying to find whats wrong, and then it can be treated by a simple antibiotic! 

I hope Dylan makes a rapid recovery and that things haven't gone so far. He seems like such a little fighter, and with all the positive vibes from the PF people, he has to make a full recovery!

With big hugs and a little gentle stroke for Dylan,

xx


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

Just found some small print


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

this is looking positive if Dylan only needs this for two weeks. I am praying for a speedy recovery for your boy. 

Viv xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Have they tested for the things mentioned?

Will keep absolutely everything crossed it is the toxo infection and not FIP in which case it's very good news he will be immune after treatment.


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> Have they tested for the things mentioned?
> 
> Will keep absolutely everything crossed it is the toxo infection and not FIP in which case it's very good news he will be immune after treatment.


They have tested for FIV, FELV, FCOV coronavirus and toxo. I just need to clarify if the levels found for FCOV are a concern. Dylan's levels are 320. I did some googling earlier and it said that levels over 640 could indicate a severe infection that could develop in to FIP. Hopefully he is over that now.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I wouldn't take on worry re the corona. Most cats have it and it's only 0.5% that mutate into FIP. To be honest with you, if that was going to happen, it would already have done so given his immune challenges of late. So I think you can rest easy on that front.


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

carly87 said:


> I wouldn't take on worry re the corona. Most cats have it and it's only 0.5% that mutate into FIP. To be honest with you, if that was going to happen, it would already have done so given his immune challenges of late. So I think you can rest easy on that front.


That's re-assuring. I did get the impression that it wasn't a concern when the vet phoned earlier.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

That's good news 

Now we just need him to respond to the ABs and make his recovery. What time did he have his first tablet? Hoping he'll respond within a couple of days..


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Poor little man, but he does look comfy in his new bed, hope for a speedy recovery x


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Buttons1 said:


> Lazy Days bed arrived 5 minutes ago. I think it's safe to say it's a hit


Aww bless Dylan, he looks comfy on his new lovely LD bed :Joyful

How's Dylan today? I hope the meds kick in soon and start to work their magic quickly. I'm pleased you've got a course for Ruby too, it will put your mind a rest.

Topping up those vibes for the gorgeous Dylan xxx


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

Morning, Dylan seemed a lot brighter this morning and was walking around the kitchen when I got up! 

We then tried to give him his meds. It was a much bigger tablet than last night. My OH is the one that holds him and he (OH) gets a bit stressed and seems to then make Dylan stressed. I think he wrapped him too tightly in the blanket and afterwards Dylan looked in pain when walking and was breathing very heavily. He has had some pain relief now. I might try to give the meds by myself, may actually be easier than two of us. I have bought them a pill popper each so that's helping.


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

My OH isn't a mean person btw, he's just not very good in medical situations!


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

Also, I've been thinking. If the toxo was causing his lameness would this not have shown as an inflamed spine on the MRI? They didn't scan his brain so I guess the swelling could have been there.


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

What a difference a day makes!

Just came in to the kitchen to find Dylan and Ruby playing with the presents that we received from Lazy Days! He was grabbing the toys and giving them a little wrestle. Nothing too energetic but to say that he couldn't even walk yesterday it's massive progress. He's very out of breath now though. I might pop him on to his new bed for a sleep.







Ruby is half his size but looks bigger than him these days.


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm so pleased you have a diagnosis, what a nightmare you've had to get that far though. Fingers crossed he carries on improving now  

Hope you manage to find a system for pill giving that works well for him!


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Buttons1 said:


> Morning, Dylan seemed a lot brighter this morning and was walking around the kitchen when I got up!
> 
> We then tried to give him his meds. It was a much bigger tablet than last night. My OH is the one that holds him and he (OH) gets a bit stressed and seems to then make Dylan stressed. I think he wrapped him too tightly in the blanket and afterwards Dylan looked in pain when walking and was breathing very heavily. He has had some pain relief now. I might try to give the meds by myself, may actually be easier than two of us. I have bought them a pill popper each so that's helping.


What. Tablet has he got Hun? Clindamicyn. Or Antirobe capsules? With Yogi I buy online Nutri-plus gel and smother the Antirobe capsule with a small amount as the capsule can and does stick to the roof of his mouth. But with the nutri-plus he takes it easily and I give him another small amount as a treat. It is a vitamin paste so if you try it don't use too much.


Buttons1 said:


> My OH isn't a mean person btw, he's just not very good in medical situations!


steve is exactly the same. He doesn't like seeing Yogi distressed so wants to get it over and done with as quickly as possible. I do it on my own now as yogi loves the nutri-plus. 


Buttons1 said:


> Also, I've been thinking. If the toxo was causing his lameness would this not have shown as an inflamed spine on the MRI? They didn't scan his brain so I guess the swelling could have been there.


I can't answer that Hun, as yogi had collapsed and it had gone to his brain and spine. He had an MRI scan and a Spinal Tap. Drawing off fluid from the spine. That's how they found the inflammation of the spine. 


Buttons1 said:


> What a difference a day makes!
> 
> Just came in to the kitchen to find Dylan and Ruby playing with the presents that we received from Lazy Days! He was grabbing the toys and giving them a little wrestle. Nothing too energetic but to say that he couldn't even walk yesterday it's massive progress. He's very out of breath now though. I might pop him on to his new bed for a sleep.
> 
> ...


I am so pleased he is feeling a lot better. When Yogi came home he had to have 2 weeks cage rest. And his poor little legs had lost all muscle in his back legs. They were skin and bone. Sending lots more healing vibes for Dylan.

Viv xx


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Sounds very positive!!! Well done Dylan! How about some pill pockets (from Amazon). I found them invaluable when had to give Queenie meds recently. Make sure you get the cats ones though as last order got the dog ones by mistake. (They are enormous!)


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

That's such good news that he seems to be responding. 

Have you tried pill pockets? I give mine one without a tablet first then the second with.


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm over the moon to hear how well Dylan is responding to his meds already .

When I had to give antirobe to Eric I found it *much *easier to give if I rolled the capsule in butter first. It helped the capsule to slide down and not stick to the mouth.

Topping up those positive vibes. xx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Buttons1 said:


> What a difference a day makes!
> 
> Just came in to the kitchen to find Dylan and Ruby playing with the presents that we received from Lazy Days! He was grabbing the toys and giving them a little wrestle. Nothing too energetic but to say that he couldn't even walk yesterday it's massive progress. He's very out of breath now though. I might pop him on to his new bed for a sleep.
> 
> ...


Seeing these pics has made me smile, a lot :Happy what a huge improvement, so so pleased the meds have started to work already 

Well done Dylan, keep it up gorgeous boy xxx


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

So happy to see him improving, can't tell you how much I've been worrying about him!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I think we were all getting anxious about Dylan but I am so happy to see he is responding so well to the meds! It's all looking positive. Keeping fingers crossed that he improves every day from now on. xxx


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

They are on Mycinor which is basically Clindamycin. 

I had a look at the pill pockets when I was at the vets and they seem to contain too many ingredients that Dylan is allergic to unfortunately (grains, pork etc). I think we will get used to it, just may take a few days. We managed to get it down Ruby with no problems this morning.

He is pottering around the kitchen now which is brilliant. His back is still really arched so he is obviously uncomfortable but at least he is up and about.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Lovely to see he's feeling better. It will take a while for him to get back his strength and for inflammation to go down completely. We'd be the same if we'd been that poorly. Onward and upward Dylan!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Such a lovely update ,it sounds as though Dylan is ,at last,on the mend .


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

What a wonderful update, how lovely to see him having a bit of a play . Those pill poppers are amazing, my two have 2 tablets a day each & they make it easy work, it did take me nearly a week so get really proficient with it & I always follow a tablet with food or a treat so they associate it with something tasty.


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

What gorgeous photos! So pleased that your lovely boy is showing signs of improvement. Thinking of you all - big hugs for Dylan and Ruby xx


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

So delighted to hear Dylan's a little better already lovely to hear he's been playing


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

I've just popped Dylan in my bedroom for a sleep. He looked completely floored after his potter around the kitchen and my daughter's friend is on her way over (for a sleep over) who is VERY loud and shouts "can I play with the cats??" the second she arrives usually!


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Wishing Dylan a speedy recovery, Jo. Hoping the medication helps him feel better quickly x


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

He is doing really well @Buttons1. Thank goodness they found out what it was.

Viv xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I didn't realise Dylan has food allergies as well, it does make it harder to pill which is a shame. 

Totally random but throwing it in, you don't think his allergies are actually symptomatic of the toxo do you?


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Lovely to hear Dylan is feeling much better. Gentle nose bumps for him xx


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

So pleased Dylan is responding to the meds.

It is lovely seeing the photos of gim playing with the toys with Ruby.

Looking forward to alot more positive updates.


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Ah what a brilliant update!


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm thrilled that Dylan has improved so much after such a short time :Happy

Loving the pics of gentle play xx


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> I didn't realise Dylan has food allergies as well, it does make it harder to pill which is a shame.
> 
> Totally random but throwing it in, you don't think his allergies are actually symptomatic of the toxo do you?


You have me worried now. He did start getting diarrhoea around the same time that he started going out. I blamed the neighbours for giving him food and even leafleted to ask them to stop feeding him. Could he have got toxo then and had it ever since?? We noticed his stiff gait very early on too. This was nearly 3 years ago though??


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh I don't want to worry you at all! I'm sorry Hun.

I was putting 2 and 2 together and making 5!!!!

It would be nice to think if it is the toxo which can be dealt with, perhaps his allergies would be as well?

All I can go on is Huck who had campylobacter for approx 4 years before we realised what was causing all his bouts of sickness, dire rear and being really unwell (he needed hospitalisation and a drip etc) Once we found what it was and he was treated with a simple course of antibiotics he has been fine ever since.


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

Sorry, I didn't mean to sound so dramatic! I see what you mean, it could be that the toxo was causing the problems and he could be free of those after the treatment.

He had loads of tests done when he was a kitten so I might try to find out what bloods they did.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

How is Dylan this morning Hun? 

Viv xx


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Hoping Dylan has had a good night xx


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm so pleased you have found out what is wrong, wishing Dylan a speedy recovery xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Hoping Dylan keeps improving every day.


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

He seems good today. He is pottering around without getting tremors or getting out of breath. He is looking out of the window quite a bit too.

It's getting easier to give the meds each day. We keep a packet of natures menu treats in the box with the tablets so they know they get one if they take the pill. 

I'm going to speak to the vet tomorrow to get her thoughts on the whole thing


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

So pleased Dylan is having another good day  sounds like more of an improvement to yesterday  

Glad it's getting easier to give the meds  

It may be a good idea to write down all the things you want to ask, if you're anything like me I get brain block, so I always have a list of questions and a pen handy  

Topping up those vibes for the gorgeous Dylan xxx


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

sarahecp said:


> So pleased Dylan is having another good day  sounds like more of an improvement to yesterday
> 
> Glad it's getting easier to give the meds
> 
> ...


He just jumped up on to the kitchen counter and went very trembly, but I guess being able to jump up is an improvement in itself. We carried him down straight away as he looked a bit unsteady and worried.

Good idea to write things down. I had to call the vets back twice on Friday to ask questions. Apparently I should call around 11am so I will have plenty of time to gather my thoughts xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Buttons1 said:


> He just jumped up on to the kitchen counter and went very trembly, but I guess being able to jump up is an improvement in itself. We carried him down straight away as he looked a bit unsteady and worried.
> 
> Good idea to write things down. I had to call the vets back twice on Friday to ask questions. Apparently I should call around 11am so I will have plenty of time to gather my thoughts xx


Awww glad there is a marked improvement though! He might be getting a bit more confidence now he's feeling a bit better.so decided a jump was in order! As @sarahecp has said writing your questions diwn before you phobe is a good idea. Guarantee as soon as you put the phone down you will remember something you wanted to ask. Love to you all xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

So glad he is getting better each day as it does sound like he's responding to the antibiotics already. Keeping everything crossed its onwards and upwards and each day he will feel that bit better!!!!


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

I am so glad Dylan is feeling much better as others are saying he seems to be responding well to the antibiotics. Fingers and paws crossed that he continues to feel be5ter. 

Viv xx


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

Gosh, just caught up on this whole thread. Here's hoping he gets better and better


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

It sounds like progress is being made which is great. Now that you have a diagnosis and treatment plan things are looking much more promising


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Have you had a chance to speak to your own vet yet?


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

Dylan has been quite sleepy today but he's probably just getting over the weekend because he had been so active, it probably took it out of him.

I spoke to my usual vet and she said that she would like to speak to Davies to understand exactly what tests they had done. She wanted to know if they had done a serum test when they did the MRI. I'm pretty sure that they didn't.

She said its usual practice to run bloods again in two weeks to check for toxo in his system.

I tried giving both cats their meds inside a natures menu treat. They wolfed it down with no problem. Even when one of the pills fell out Dylan found it and ate it on its own! I wish we'd tried that on Friday. 

Ruby had terrible diarreoh last night so my vet told me to miss a dose of meds this evening to give her tummy time to recover and start them again tomorrow. I think it's a common side effect of Mycinor so nothing to worry about.

Dylan is a bit more active this evening so hopefully he is still on the mend.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I do think strong antibiotics can take it out of you so hopefully that's all it is with Dylan and he is still recovering nicely. 

Hope Ruby picks up too,


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

It might be the antibiotics making Dylan sleepy. Tiga has been put on 1/4 twice a day metrobactin and has been asleep since I gave him it at 6 o'clock. His mouth has had another flare up. 

Viv xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I do hope Dylan is well on the way to recovery! He's had a rough time and it's good that he is sleeping he just catching up and healing. Lots more vibes Hun! xxx


----------



## RubyFelicity (Aug 26, 2013)

H


Buttons1 said:


> Dylan has been quite sleepy today but he's probably just getting over the weekend because he had been so active, it probably took it out of him.
> 
> I spoke to my usual vet and she said that she would like to speak to Davies to understand exactly what tests they had done. She wanted to know if they had done a serum test when they did the MRI. I'm pretty sure that they didn't.
> 
> ...


How are you and Dylan doing?


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

RubyFelicity said:


> H
> How are you and Dylan doing?


Yes we could do with an update! xxx


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

Oops, sorry! 

He is SO much better now he is on the anti biotics. He's walking normally, has more energy and is eating like crazy. He is getting very fed up of being kept in but I assume I need to keep him in until he is better.

I've been updating my vet regularly and she would like to do the bloods again soon to check that he is producing anti bodies.

Ruby isn't doing too well on the anti biotics. She has been throwing up most days and has a funny tummy. She is eating like crazy and is constantly hungry. She seems to be putting on loads of weight so I'm not worried about her. She has only been sick about once a day.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Buttons1 said:


> Oops, sorry!
> 
> He is SO much better now he is on the anti biotics. He's walking normally, has more energy and is eating like crazy. He is getting very fed up of being kept in but I assume I need to keep him in until he is better.
> 
> ...


Glad all is on the up Hun! Try giving Ruby very small portions at a time she might be bolting her food. Keep in touch Hun but very pleased so far! xxx


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

Soozi said:


> Glad all is on the up Hun! Try giving Ruby very small portions at a time she might be bolting her food. Keep in touch Hun but very pleased so far! xxx


She is definitely rushing it. For some reason they seem a bit competitive about their food and they both rush it so the other one doesn't steal it. I'll try smaller portions.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

That's brilliant news, how wonderful to see such an improvement in him  x


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Really glad to hear he's so much better.


----------



## RubyFelicity (Aug 26, 2013)

Great news about Dylan. I hope Ruby 's tum settles.


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Great news!!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm so pleased and happy to hear this great news   Well done Dylan, keep it up gorgeous boy :Kiss:Kiss

Poor Ruby, I hope her tummy settles soon, bless her.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Buttons1 said:


> It's Toxoplasmosis
> 
> It wasn't my usual vet (as she is on holiday) so this vet didn't know any of his background and hadn't read his notes so seemed very laid back about the whole thing. I filled her in and she said that I should collect the anti biotics now and start them and call on Monday to talk to my usual vet.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, I've only just seen this. Thank goodness for Ceiling Kitty suggesting it or your vets may not have tested for it from what you have said.

I'm glad you have a diagnosis and I hope he gets better soon. Sending lots of healing vibes. Hugs to Dylan and you.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Buttons1 said:


> Thanks all.
> 
> I am disappointed that it's taken 8 months to get a diagnosis (assuming that it's been the same issue all along). They definitely didn't test for this early on as I don't remember any bloods being sent away.
> 
> ...


We all do what we think is best and sometimes our best can be a mistake, but don't beat yourself up over it. Concentrate on getting Dylan well.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Buttons1 said:


> They have tested for FIV, FELV, FCOV coronavirus and toxo. I just need to clarify if the levels found for FCOV are a concern. Dylan's levels are 320. I did some googling earlier and it said that levels over 640 could indicate a severe infection that could develop in to FIP. Hopefully he is over that now.


One of my girls levels were over 2600 but it never developed into FIP.


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

Sacremist said:


> One of my girls levels were over 2600 but it never developed into FIP.


That's good to know. I don't think the vets were concerned about this.

I didn't really quiz them on his toxo levels being 3200. Sounds quite high. @Ceiling Kitty any ideas?


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Have replied in your other thread lovey xx


----------



## SarahBennett (Jul 15, 2016)

Hi Buttons1, i have just been reading about your little kitty Dylan and his toxoplasmosis. My cat Jack has just yesterday been diagnosed with it, after 2 months of him having seizures, head shaking and ending up on antiseizure meds. I just wanted to ask if Dylan is back to his old self or did the neurological problems stay with him? Im worried that Jack will keep having these seizures etc. We have started him on clindamycin this evening which the neurologist has sent to us so not sure if he will tolerate these yet. Im so worried about all of this and just wondered how your cat was doing. Sarah x


----------

